# Dizziness



## 15814 (Apr 2, 2005)

Has anyone had a problem with dizziness? If so, what caused it? It's all day, every day. It's not my inner ear. I've had an MRI on my brain, so it's not that.


----------



## 22518 (Jun 15, 2006)

Hi PWO2, You might want to try the link below as a start for vertigo (dizziness). You really need to go to see the DR.http://www.neurologychannel.com/vertigo/index.shtmlGood luck.


----------



## 23392 (Jan 31, 2006)

I second the see a doctor info.My dizziness came and went a little more, but was there for good portions of some days. Mine turned out to be severe B-complex deficiency [vitamins], which can manifest in a number of ways.A good diagnostician can pick this up by exam. My exam was classic--even though it didnt' show up in blood tests.


----------



## hope* (Aug 1, 2005)

Hi Angry,Could you tell me more about the B-complex deficiency, i suffer alot with dizzyness, but my doctor says its to do with my anxiety, but i dont agree coz i can get dizzy spells even when at home, and im never stressed there.Thankyou


----------



## 14448 (Jun 14, 2006)

I've had dizzy spells on and off for years and did a lot of research on it.Dizziness and vertigo are different things. Vertigo is a spinning sensation usually caused by problems with the inner-ear that affect balance. Dizziness is feeling light-headed,like you are about to faint. Anything that slows down the brain's oxygen supply can make you feel dizzy, so low blood pressure, heart problems and anaemia (low iron levels) are common causes.Certain drugs can cause both dizziness and vertigo, especially beta-blockers, aspirin and anti-depressants.Low blood sugar is another common cause of dizziness, I know this happens to me a lot as I avoid eating out in case it triggers IBS.Vertigo and dizziness are also caused by hyperventilation (overbreathing due to anxiety). I used to have a real problem with this in my early teens as you can breathe too quickly without being aware of it. I'd get a tingling sensation in my face, my hands would cramp, and I'd lose my balance. The doctor taught me breathing exercises so it doesn't happen now. I think my dizzy spells are mainly caused by low blood pressure, as they usually happen when I'm standing up. I've fainted a few times, usually when I've stood up too suddenly.


----------



## 22518 (Jun 15, 2006)

> quote: Dizziness and vertigo are different things. Vertigo is a spinning sensation usually caused by problems with the inner-ear that affect balance. Dizziness is feeling light-headed,like you are about to faint.


Vertigo, or dizziness, is a symptom, not a disease. The term vertigo refers to the sensation of spinning or whirling that occurs as a result of a disturbance in balance (equilibrium). It also may be used to describe feelings of dizziness, lightheadedness, faintness, and unsteadiness. The sensation of movement is called subjective vertigo and the perception of movement in surrounding objects is called objective vertigo.


----------



## 23392 (Jan 31, 2006)

> quote:Could you tell me more about the B-complex deficiency, i suffer alot with dizzyness, but my doctor says its to do with my anxiety, but i dont agree coz i can get dizzy spells even when at home, and im never stressed there.


I can tell you what it felt like *for me.* It is similar to what is described as 'subjective vertigo.' I felt as if I were uncoordinated--as if I wasn't gauging my movement correctly, for instance if I reached for something that I might have reached too hard and fast and in an uncontrolled way. Moving about and turning corners I felt as if I was one hair away from losing my balance or coordination. Oddly, it seemed to also be set off by walking from dark to light surroundings or, sometimes, even by looking from dark to light areas or looking up, then down. All this went away when the B was corrected.According to my doc--and it rang a few bells in the memory files--B-complex deficiency can manifest in any of several ways. It can affect things peripherally, or it can hit the central nervous system. Usually we would see that in, for instance, alcoholics--but I don't drink [at all]. But many of the symptoms when it hits centrally are a match for what was going on with me.You need to be careful as B-overdose can also cause symptoms, and even though it is water-soluble as vitamins go, it takes 6-8 hours to get rid of. But, as long as you don't take sublingual vitamins and get all of it at once, or take too much, it's not a bad thing to try. B *complex*--the whole thing--is what I needed. The local pharmacies sell it in 50, 100 and 150 dosage amounts. Talk to your doc about what's a reasonable amount to start with and whether it might help.I also had, by the way, the classic World Health Organization physical markers: red at the corners of mouth and eyes, notched, abnormal tongue edges [glossitis]. Being female I did not have the scrotal stuff.  So it was actually diagnosed by physical exam and history.


----------



## 23392 (Jan 31, 2006)

Oh, and by the way: a lot of the anxiety I had--ENTIRELY uncharacteristic for me before IBS, but I had developed out and out panic attacks--also went away with the treatment for B!This was strictly my case. YMMV.


----------



## 16001 (Aug 15, 2006)

I have ahd problems with dizziness forever! I have been to a few specialist about it too. The conclusion was i need to drink way more water, limit caffeine that can cause dips and surges in sugar levels and other things. eatting small frequent meals helps. if you feel like you can't seem to get un dizzy try gatoraide you will balance your electrolites. Some people totally freaked me out about this. They were like "oh you have something bad you have to get help asap" maybe some people can. I get a dizzy spell or 2 everyday. I just learn to sit immediately or I faint, drink more water, and eat something. Mine is caused by a few different things that come and go through the years. one is occasional low blood pressure, anemia, hypoglycemia (low blood sugar) now I don't have them always just sometimes one ot two will show up on a blood test.


----------



## 16001 (Aug 15, 2006)

O hand like someone else said my breathing fluctuates a lot I have to concentrate on breathing nicer.


----------



## 23392 (Jan 31, 2006)

My sympathies, Jzhopeful! I never got to passing out. I just felt like I was going to stumble into things!There is btw a condition called 'autonomic nerve dysfunction' that can include vasodepressor syncope [passing out if you stand up too quickly--blood pressure and heart rate does not compensate] OR an elevated heart rate when you stand up [heart overcompensates], and/or gastroparesis to some degree--'slow stomach'--and a few other symptoms. It often affects the vagus nerve [which affects gut] and is often treated with...salt!  I think it's on the mayo web page if anyone's curious.


----------



## 16001 (Aug 15, 2006)

You know my heart does on occasion overcompensate. I have been having a rough time with it recently. I am 35w pregnant. And it has been getting worse. The doctor said it won't hurt me or anything though.


----------



## 15814 (Apr 2, 2005)

Thanks everyone!


----------

